

Zeebo Announces Console Launch, 'Gaming for the Next Billion' - nihilocrat
http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=22867

======
whughes
This has been known for a while now: [http://www.gamasutra.com/php-
bin/news_index.php/db_area/imag...](http://www.gamasutra.com/php-
bin/news_index.php/db_area/images/layout/%3Ca%20href=?story=21711)

The hardware is nothing to get excited over, but if they can sell _really_
cheaply they might have a shot. This looks like a product for the urban middle
class if anything. Consoles aren't exactly powerhouses in most emerging
markets because of the dominance of piracy and PCs.

------
Oxryly
All you iPhone developers out there, take note... you could probably sell a
lot more copies on this thing (assuming a successful launch).

